# Arming myself for next appt



## ceebelle (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm at the correct forum, so, please feel free to move my post...

I was diagnosed with Graves about 8 yrs ago and had my thyroid irradiated. Then a nodule showed up and had a biopsy. It was cold so guess I'm ok.

Now I'm hypo and doctors DON"T listen. I'm sure all or most of us have been and still are having this problem.

I'm taking 100 mcg Levothyroxine.

I am having almost all of the hypothyroid symptoms (have been for years).. extreme fatigue, brain fog, hair loss, dry skin and nails, insomnia, bruising, body temp hovers aroud 97.4°.. etc etc.. and I CANNOT lose weight. I gained 10 pounds in 9 days last month. No reason for it.

New labs just came back. The thyroid peroxidase antibody was normal range (5), T4 free was normal range (1.4) and TSH was low (0.183). Now, dr wants to decrease the Levothyroxin. I told her that is she did, I'd be comatose! I told her NO.

Ok, now, I need some input. I want to be fully armed when I go doctor shopping... AGAIN.

I've been researching. The thyroid produces T4 and T3 and T4 is converted to T3. My question is how can an irradiated thyroid produce T3? If I'm only taking medicine that contains T4, is it a logical assumption that my TSH level be low?

Another question.. should an irradiated thyroid medication also include T3?

T4 to T3 conversion happens in the liver (30%), gut and other tissues. I've had HCV for several decades, I have gastroparesis and lymphocytic colitis. Does anyone have any information about the impact of liver disease and the conversion of T4 to T3?

I'm so frustrated and depressed and sick. I have no quality of life. I can't work because I'm so tired, weak and forgetful. Any information will be greatly appreciated..

I'm rambling as usual.. that should be listed as a symptom too!

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Could you please edit in your ranges for the FT-4 please.



> Another question.. should an irradiated thyroid medication also include T3?


Have you ever had a FT-3 test? Or a reverse T-3 test?

Most of us on this board feel best with a FT-4 and FT-3 in at least 1/2 towards 3/4 of range. Some people like myself ( total thyroidectomy) need extra T3, I take 12.5mcg of Cytomel daily. TSH does not matter if your Free's are in decent range. Finding a doctor who agree's is the hard part. My TSH completely supressed when I added Cytomel, which also took away alot of my hypo symptoms including extra weight, brain fog, fatigue.


----------



## ceebelle (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Lovlkn.. thank you for your kind response

I've had several endocrinologists and many many general practitioners over the past few yrs and NONE of them has ever given me FT-3 nor a reverse T-3! I've been looking for information about irradiated thyroids and if they are capable of producing T-3.. no luck. Guess google isn't so smart after all. I do know a lot more than I did a few days ago, so, tomorrow I'm making a list of endos in my area. I've got a list of questions that I'm going to try to get answers to before I waste my time making an appt.

Two days ago, when my gp called with another round of pointless lab results, she told me that she was going to reduce the Levothyroxine. Two days ago, I didn't know what I know now.. so I called her a sadist and a quack then hung up on her!!! Oh, yehhh.. Anyway.. hahahaaa.. I'm adding the meds that you take in my list of questions

Thanks

C


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board. And by the way, Cold nodules are not okay. If large enough, they need to be biopsied.

Providing some important info for you.


----------



## ceebelle (Sep 16, 2015)

Andros said:


> Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
> http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome, Andros.

The nodule was biopsied. All I was told is that it's cold and not to worry. That was 8 yrs ago..So, I was wondering if cold nodules should be monitored..

I saw new endo today. Consult last for 5 minutes. He asked me for symptoms and I told him - exhaustion, weight gain.. inability to lose weight, hair falling out, brain fog, depression, insomnia.. yatta yatta.. He asked me how much sleep I get (a few hour a night). Then he told me that insomnia isn't a symptom of hypothyroidism (which it is). His dx was that it isn't my thyroid.. I just need a good nights sleep!!! Can you imagine my surprise? It's all so simple.. a couple of nights of good sleep and I'll lose this extra 30 pounds and my hair will grow back! Why didn't I think of that :confused0068: ???? .... <- (sarcasm)

I didn't even get a chance to 'interview' him for the position of being my hired physician.. he was out the door in 5 and a few minutes later, I was whisked away by a nurse to have ANOTHER lab. When I got home, I sat on the bed and cried for half an hour. I was devastated.. but now I'm pissed. Guess it's time to FIRE another doctor.

Peace

C

....


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Two days ago, when my gp called with another round of pointless lab results, she told me that she was going to reduce the Levothyroxine. Two days ago,


Refill all available thyroid replacement medications. Never ever throw away any - until you are stable for a long period of time. If you go to a new doctor they likely will refill or write whatever prescription dose you tell them you were on. Of course, do not complain about your old doctor either ;-)

Since it does not appear your current doctors are ordering the proper tests, for $59.75 you can get the proper tests run yourself -a and walk into your next "new" doctor - armed with what you want them to prescribe.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/205 This blood tests measures TSH, T3 Uptake, T3, Free T3, Thyroxine (T4), Free Thyroxine Index and Free T4.

It has a few useless tests in the bundle but the cost is - most reasonable in order to get the TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 which will give a excellent idea of where your thyroid hormones are at. Don't take your thyroid medication prior to the test.


----------

